# Walker Tavern Farmers Market opens Memorial Day weekend



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*Walker Tavern Farmers Market opens Memorial Day weekend*

Contact: Laurie Perkins, 517-241-0731

Agency: Natural Resources

May 22, 2013

The Walker Tavern Farmers Market opens at the historic site near Brooklyn on Sunday, May 26, from 10 a.m. to 2 p.m. The market will continue each Sunday until Oct. 6, with the exception of two race weekends at Michigan International Speedway, when the market will be open two Fridays, June 14 and Aug. 16, and closed on race days (June 16 and Aug. 18).

"The Farmers Market brings a spark of vitality to our historic site every Sunday," said Laurie Perkins, site manager at Walker Tavern. "We appreciate all the hard work that goes into making the Farmers Market a rich and varied experience for our visitors."

Attendance set records in 2012, with crowds reaching over 400 each Sunday despite soaring temperatures and drought conditions. This year may top that, according to market organizer David Brainerd. He anticipates the return of over 40 vendors and growers and looks forward to adding more participants this season.

"Our growers and vendors are fantastic folks to work with and produce some of the highest-quality produce in southeast Michigan," said Brainerd.

"Farmers Markets are fast becoming a feature of many of our state parks," said Sandra Clark, director of the Michigan Historical Center. "We are pleased that the Farmers Market at Walker Tavern Historic Site is a leader in promoting locally grown produce and outdoor cultural and natural recreation. It's a perfect fit for our historic sites."

For a complete Farmers Market schedule, go to www.michigan.org. If you would like to become a vendor at the Walker Tavern Historic Site Farmers Market contact David Brainerd at 517-467-7793 or [email protected].

Walker Tavern is one of 11 nationally-accredited museums administered by the Michigan Historical Center, an agency within the Department of Natural Resources. It is located at the junction of US-12 and M-50, southeast of Jackson. For more information, call 517-467-4401 or visit www.michigan.gov/walkertavern. To learn more about the rest of the state's historical museum sites, go to www.michigan.gov/michiganhistory.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

